# What do you want differently/new in the upcoming AC game?



## Antonio (Sep 13, 2018)

I want my goddamn potato tree but what about you guys...?


----------



## Shutter (Sep 13, 2018)

▶ For a social sim, the social aspects of AC have been a bit lacking.  I wish there were more social options than just "hey, talk to me" and "never mind."  It would have been nice to see some more writing as well, since it doesn't take long before you start seeing the same phrases repeated over and over.  If the concept of friendships and rivalries between the NPC villagers was explored more, it would have been interesting.

▶ It'd be nice to maybe revamp the personality system.  I know that's been a huge staple of AC, but maybe NPCs could have "main personalities" (like the ones they have now) but also have various other attributes as well, a la The Sims 3.  This would leave the personalities intact while giving us more variety among NPCs within the same personalities.  So maybe two NPCs are Jocks but NPC 1 dislikes thunder while NPC 2 doesn't mind it.  Maybe NPC one also has a strong preference for a certain fruit or is obsessed with collecting a certain item.  It wouldn't be too difficult for the devs to come up with personality traits and then assign turn those traits on/off for villagers.

▶ More in-depth relationship and conversation

▶ Lawn, backyard, and/or outside decoration

▶ Longer town name and player name sizes

▶ Larger villager cap

▶ More spaces for patterns

▶ Skin color choice and more intuitive system for picking face and hair

▶ Easier placement of town objects and houses, on a grid system (if we can even do this in the new one)

▶ Higher amount of customization on furniture

▶ More furniture interactivity

▶ More weather effects, like fog

▶ The ability to track where other players are when they are visiting your town

▶ Please let us use our amiibo cards in this one, too, Nintendo


----------



## Jacob (Sep 13, 2018)

I want the bedroom back where you can wake up from and go to sleep to save


----------



## DJStarstryker (Sep 13, 2018)

More customization of your character, town, and house. More events. More villager dialog. More interactivity with the NPCs.


----------



## AccfSally (Sep 13, 2018)

I'm pretty sure it's going to be in it, the ability to put things in the center (like on a table), hanging things on the ceiling, curtains! and Sally, please be back for this game!

Also many new types of flowers!
I would love to see Sunflowers in the game, other than being in a vase in the house.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 13, 2018)

I already have a whole bunch of ideas, but the first step is to expand the wallet size to 999,999 Bells. 99,999 was good for the older games, but due to having to trade multiple amounts of Bells recently online, I suggest that it needs another digit.


----------



## Shutter (Sep 13, 2018)

Oh yeah, and a return of those villagers they used to have but don't anymore!  If Smash is going to be doing the whole "everyone's here" thing, Animal Crossing should follow suit.  It'd be nice to see those obscure villagers again.  Meow, Champagne, Megumi, Analogue, the whole lot.


----------



## DJStarstryker (Sep 13, 2018)

I never played AC on the Wii, but I've heard about that bank card thing. I'd like something like a debit card for AC. Having to deal with tons of bell bags is quite annoying.


----------



## AccfSally (Sep 13, 2018)

DJStarstryker said:


> I never played AC on the Wii, but I've heard about that bank card thing. I'd like something like a debit card for AC. Having to deal with tons of bell bags is quite annoying.



Yeah, That card was quite useful in my opinion.


----------



## Mayor Kera (Sep 13, 2018)

- More customization options

- Animal roommates

- A bald head option so my boyfriend can look more like himself (he went with the official art over the Mii mask)

- A bigger character limit for town names

- A new villager species


----------



## EvilTheCat6600 (Sep 13, 2018)

I've said it before and I'm gonna keep saying it until they listen: No more grass deterioration.

In addition to that I'd like to see some Pocket Camp furniture sets.  Especially the gothic rose set updated to be a full neccessities of life series of furniture.  I'd make that the main furnishings of the main room of my house.

Also the ability for all flower types to be red, yellow, black, white, pink, purple, blue and orange.  And let's throw in green and aqua just to freshen things up.  Honestly, there's a LOT they could do with new features, changes to existing stuff or even porting older features not reused over.


----------



## Rosie (Sep 13, 2018)

I completely agree with the bank card thing! I'd also love the return of notes in bottles, it was a simple thing but so cute. I also hope they have something similar to New Leaf where you can choose from a few different map layouts.


----------



## Blue Cup (Sep 13, 2018)

I want the ability to send letters to other players from within your own town, like in City Folk. 



Jacob said:


> I want the bedroom back where you can wake up from and go to sleep to save



Oh god, please no. That was terrible. They could alternatively have it so where if you have an item that is classified as a bed in your house, your character could be shown waking up from there. But designating an entire room and having a extra useless and ugly staircase was such a bad idea.


----------



## DJStarstryker (Sep 13, 2018)

EvilTheCat6600 said:


> I've said it before and I'm gonna keep saying it until they listen: No more grass deterioration.
> 
> In addition to that I'd like to see some Pocket Camp furniture sets.  Especially the gothic rose set updated to be a full neccessities of life series of furniture.  I'd make that the main furnishings of the main room of my house.
> 
> Also the ability for all flower types to be red, yellow, black, white, pink, purple, blue and orange.  And let's throw in green and aqua just to freshen things up.  Honestly, there's a LOT they could do with new features, changes to existing stuff or even porting older features not reused over.



I agree with this entire post! I think the Pocket Camp furniture is the most likely out of them. Usually new furniture carries over from game-to-game. This has even been proven to be the case with spin-offs - most of the Happy Home Designer stuff came to New Leaf after the update. I prefer those new furniture to be in the game natively, and not require trading with or connecting to Pocket Camp to get it though. I won't play Pocket Camp. 

But I guess if they're not in the game... hopefully I can trade for them. The trading community here is really robust. Once the AC Switch game comes out, I imagine a lot of the old fans who left because they got bored will likely come back.


----------



## lunatepic (Sep 13, 2018)

god id cry if it looked like the mario kart 8 course. I wanna see ac from a not overhead perspective!!


----------



## Charcolor (Sep 13, 2018)

these are all really good ideas!!! i've also thought about a couple of things for a while:

i REALLY want to open my inventory while sitting down. it would be so much more immerisve for me to sit down at a desk when i write letters, or sit down while designing a sign...
i want some more features from HHD. the ability to play with darker skin (so my dark-skinned friends can look like themselves), the cute new emotions (like girly pose and boyish pose), and the little things your villager holds when interacting with certain things (like utensils when interacting with food)
i've talked about this before but i think animals should be able to take vacations, separate from moving out. they'd have to get your permission to move out, and it's permanent, but with vacations they can leave on their own for a few days and maybe bring you a souvenir if you're good enough friends! i think it would be fantastic, i feel like i'm keeping my bear cubs cooped up all the time by not having them move...

- - - Post Merge - - -



Blue Cup said:


> Oh god, please no. That was terrible. They could alternatively have it so where if you have an item that is classified as a bed in your house, your character could be shown waking up from there. But designating an entire room and having a extra useless and ugly staircase was such a bad idea.



yeah, that sounds really neat!! i think it would make things a little moe immersive to start from a bed, but it's a lot better to personalize your house. i feel like it would be tough to implement though...then again, i don't know anything about programming video games


----------



## kayleee (Sep 13, 2018)

This will probably most definitely be in it but I want the same decorating as in HHD as in I can organize everything without having to drop every item individually and how the spacing works I honestly can?t use words right now but y?all know what I mean


----------



## Charcolor (Sep 13, 2018)

kayleee said:


> This will probably most definitely be in it but I want the same decorating as in HHD as in I can organize everything without having to drop every item individually and how the spacing works I honestly can’t use words right now but y’all know what I mean



well, it's a feature in new leaf so i imagine they're keeping it! i think they'll keep those little half-spaces too, which would be great. it'd make decorating a little less awkward.


----------



## cyleris (Sep 13, 2018)

- more storage tbh
- more pattern slots
- an idea i thought of for villager dialogue was that there would still be personality types but each villager would put like a 'spin' on their type ?? or maybe if thats too much, each animal has different dialogue and each personality type has different dialogue
- of course outside furniture
- something i'd love is an expansion on the letter system, maybe having more 'trigger' words programmed that if a villager picks up they'll reply with something on that topic if that makes sense

- more trophies. please. mini quests would be excellent but p l e a s e more trophies


----------



## Chris01 (Sep 13, 2018)

I would like it if nintendo brought back the way villager personalities were in Wild World, the conversations and moods were so rude and more mature compared to  New Leaf, which they dialed down with political correctness dialog, I really hope the personalities go back to the old way


----------



## Bcat (Sep 13, 2018)

Be able to change my face and skin color freely any time I want like I?m pocket camp.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I?d also really like it if pwps were eliminated and we could freely place furniture outside


----------



## Trundle (Sep 13, 2018)

One thing I'd love is a couple extra players in a town at a time. If you could have 5 visitors as opposed to 3 it'd make a huge difference. I'm also a fan of bigger towns.


----------



## Pansy (Sep 13, 2018)

- The ability to have a backyard/front yard to place furniture there
- More clothing, face, and hairstyle options (APC is doing a great job with this)
- More villagers, and more villagers added to Uchi and Smug
- More furniture sets/furniture items
- More downloadable content
- The ability to redecorate villager's houses (Like HHD)
- More PWP options
- More flowers/collectibles
- Player created events (kind of like in The Sims 4 Seasons)
- More things to do in multiplayer
- Game created paths (I like the cobblestone in the game, but I have to use player made paths which don't even fully match it)
- The ability to place buildings where ever we want (no more having to map reset for the perfect map except for rivers & coasts)
- More town name and character name characters allowed
- The ability to use amiibo figures and cards to spawn in NPCs/Villagers
- Birthday parties have minigames
- More part-time jobs
I have more things I've thought about but they haven't come to me yet. Even if I don't get any of my wishes on my list, I'm still happy to even have the option to play an Animal Crossing game on the switch.


----------



## TheDuke55 (Sep 13, 2018)

Eh I'm seeing like huge lists from everyone and I'm like I just want to see different levels of wind for a new weather pattern. Or thicker fog.


----------



## solarskits (Sep 13, 2018)

I'm probably just gonna repeat what a lot of people say lol but here's some things I want to be changed/added :0

- better player customization (like how it is in pocket camp + new hairstyles would be cool)
- more storage pls thank
- fishing improvement (at least in new leaf, and in my opinion, it gets tedious at times bc the fish sometimes act like they never see the bob when it's right in front of their face :/)
- having legit pathing options rather than patterns on the ground that only look like paths

tbh that's all that I can think of right now ?\_(ツ)_/?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Sep 13, 2018)

The dialogue for sure. It gets a bit repetitive after a while especially when you've maxed out your friendship with a villager. And also reduce the furniture tradings/buying by a lot. The villagers always seem to make a habit out of it and it annoys me so much. Happens to me 45% of the time and I hope Nintendo addresses this issue.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh and the tiles as well. Have like those triangle tiles so we could finally make proper diagonal paths.


----------



## Lady Timpani (Sep 13, 2018)

The PWP system. After a while it started to feel kind of hollow, and PWPs on top of like four houses started to make towns feel cramped. To be fair I don't usually have multiple characters in Animal Crossing, but I know some people keep them for pattern space and whatnot, which brings me to my next wish:

More pattern space per character. There really should've been more space, between being able to customize furniture and the introduction of Pro designs.

Also I guess I wasn't really into the whole mayor thing in general. This is probably something a lot of people won't agree with, but I don't want to have too much control over the town and the villagers. HHD is a fun little game, but I don't want to have to set up the villagers' houses for them or even be able to redesign them (unless this is something optional). At that point it feels less like my character is living amongst the villagers so much as they're controlling them, and that makes the game less fun for me.


----------



## Tri (Sep 13, 2018)

@ Timpani The mayor felt like they had a reasonable amount of town control to me, and home design is your job in HHD, but yeah I imagine people here would go wild for that idea to be imported...

I'm uncomfortable by town control things that also intersect with real money, like the Amiibo. Hope its run its course.


----------



## Kalle (Sep 13, 2018)

For the love of God, please do not force us to buy new items/dlc to get the villagers we want. Provide an option in game to bring in any villager we want.

When you think about it, a create-an-animal feature wouldn't be that tough to implement since they follow basic templates.

Also, does anyone else want more depth and variety in dialogue? Would new personalities do the trick or perhaps variant versions of the current ones available be better? Variation depending on animal type for example.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 13, 2018)

Another change I would like to see - AC Switch to be in 3D (like the 3D Mario titles).


----------



## chesty (Sep 13, 2018)

I would like to have interactive PWPs like a ferris wheel or a rollercoaster that even your villagers would be able to use, a man can dream right


----------



## nintendofan85 (Sep 14, 2018)

I want it so that villagers don't plop their houses wherever they want them. That got frustrating fast.


----------



## DJStarstryker (Sep 14, 2018)

nintendofan85 said:


> I want it so that villagers don't plop their houses wherever they want them. That got frustrating fast.



Same.

You know what we need to be in AC Switch? Something more powerful than just simply a mayor. Maybe a city planner sort of role even, where you get more power to dictate exactly how your town is set up.


----------



## Alex10 (Sep 14, 2018)

More immersive villagers is a big one for me (more dialog, more interactions, more effects based on their personality, maybe even moods?), and that bank card from ACCF would be great! Anything involving more customisation is a huge win for me too!


----------



## Chris01 (Sep 14, 2018)

They used to have proper moods and stguff way back in Wild World and the GC edition, but alot of parents complained their kids were getting easily upset over the dialogue so nintendo toned it waaaaay down and made the villagers all super happy instead, like in NL  they rarely get angry compared to how often they did it in WW or GC


----------



## Hat' (Sep 14, 2018)

I'd like to see a new shopkeeper that sells jewelry or something...like a magpie or something


----------



## Flare (Sep 14, 2018)

? More town fruits (like Grapes) but it probably isn't happening

? Ability to layout designs in town using the touch screen rather than walking and placing a pattern one by one

? More PWPs (preferably Illuminated)

? Higher villager limit

? More town map options in the beginning

? Ability to destroy/relocate Rocks

? Have Puzzle League and Desert Island Escape return along with new features in it.

? Introduce a Switch furniture piece that allows you to play a board game esque game (like Amiibo Festival but being able to use your own villagers and also having upgraded features.)

? New Villager species 

? Compatibility to Pocket Camp with the ability to transfer furniture/clothing and also being able to obtain those items in-game regardless of having played Pocket Camp or not.


----------



## Mayor Kera (Sep 14, 2018)

My boyfriend said he wanted some sass back into the game, which I can agree with to a certain extent. New Leaf improved things in such a way that it rendered games like Wild World nearly obsolete. That said, Wild World had great character dialogue in a way that New Leaf didn't, IMO. They watered down Blathers, who no longer gives you fun information on what you donate. Celeste was relegated to the gift shop instead of helping you make constellations, and the cranky and snooty neighbors usually aren't either of those things. I'd like to see more dialogue options from the villagers and just more personality overall, like in Wild World. :3


----------



## Garrett (Sep 14, 2018)

I really want some new species, hopefully tortoises and hedgehogs.

I'd also like the return of being able to mail items to another town via Nook, just like in the GameCube game so you send/receive items without having to be online at the same time.


----------



## thegunpowderincident (Sep 14, 2018)

I'd like for villagers to have the sass (and, at times, flat out rudeness) back that they had in past games. For the personalities where it applies, obviously. I felt like it was toned down a bit in New Leaf. For me, it's part of the charm.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also, I kind of don't want Re-Tail back. I prefer just doing everything at Nook's, and I used to really like Flea Market day, which Re-Tail seemed to replace.


----------



## SnakeEater (Sep 14, 2018)

- Bigger world.
- More villagers.
- More design slots.


----------



## Warrior (Sep 14, 2018)

I want celeste to return to having her observatory and have the constellations work like the splatoon 2 posts. IE you draw something, post it, and it it's popular it will appear in peoples skys (with an option to turn this off of course) 

I want to be able to write letters to my other friends towns even if they are offline, they will receive it the same as other letters when they login connected to wifi. 

I want there to be a custom design 'spotlight'. I want people to be able to post custom designs and if the design receives a lot of thumbs up the able sisters will display it in their store, one a day. A catalog of past spotlight items will be available too, and browsable by themes the maker assigns (regal, cute, sporty, etc) as well as types (long dress, short dress, tee, umbrella etc).

I want a 'camera mode'. A new tool called the camera is introduced. It lets you share screenshots to twitter, but it isn't simply the old screenshot function, you can now use the camera like a 3d viewer and see your town from different perspectives to take a photo. Animals will pose if they are aware of you taking the photo, but they may sneeze or yawn if they aren't 'aware' (ie far away, facing away etc). The camera is upgradeable by taking good photos, and showing them to wendell when he visits town. He will score your photo on composition and such, and if you score enough points you get a camera upgrade. He could also ask for a specific photo like... "Hmm, I really want a picture of a butterfly to use as reference" or .... "I want to paint a cute girl" (meaning find a peppy villager and take a pic of her posing). The upgrades feature different lenses and filters. (think fisheye lens, or high/low saturation images. As well as stickers or filters to put on your photos).

I want cooking in the game. The player gains recipes by talking to villagers, and the villager adds it to the cookbook (an item you can place in your home). Gather up the items and make the food through a minigame with cooking furniture. Performing well at the minigame and using good ingredients (large measurement fish, delicious fruits, etc) will mean high quality food. Giving a high quality meal to a villager will increase your friendship with them a lot. The meals can be placed like furniture, but maybe eating them can affect luck. A new shop opens in town. It's for ingredients. An old lady (maybe a goat, cow, or chikcen) runs the store and has different stock everyday. She also sells one vegetable seed everyday, maybe she can manage stalk market too, seems like a better fit than retail. Think it would be cool if she gave options to trade in bells or rare seeds too, especially since after a while bells aren't worth much in game. If you grow this seed the next day you can either harvest the vegetable and gain another seed, or gain two seeds but no vegetable. Use of fertilzer will result in more seeds or high quality vegetables. 

Leif will also sell fruit bush seeds. These will be seasonal, but the player can make a communal green house to raise the seasonal fruit/veg in off seasons, as well as get higher chance of high quality fruit/veg when it's in season. 

Working hard to make food will make other villagers like you, and in turn give you more recipes. Rare recipes will be worth a LOT of bells but it takes a long time to get because you need good ingredients as well as high friendship (think things like lobster bisque)

If you use the nintendo online service, you can play the nes games via an nes in your house. If you don't pay for the service the nes item just gives a speech bubble like "Huh, guess it's busted" 

There are more winter events to make up for how boring that time of year can be. Cyrus will make seasonal furniture. Winter seasonal furniture would be things like knit set, cozy set, fluffy set. You get the materials for these sets through doing either special quests for villagers or giving meals to villagers. Also villagers will have a higher tendency of getting sick in the winter, but you can prevent them getting sick by giving hearty meals like soup, pot pie etc. If you prevent them getting ill or help them get better you might get the rare seasonal items right away, not just the ingredients. They might also say things like "oh I knit this while I was ill! I thought of you all the time!" and give you a scarf, hat, or gloves. I think having items gained through caring for your villagers will really make people put more effort into who's living in town. 

I want the villagers to really seem like they are your friends when you put in a lot of work. I don't NEED them to go back to being mean (though I'd love it) but I think between a player who really treats their villagers with a lot of care, and someone who does not, I think there should be a very different vibe. Players who are best friends will get lots of items like hybrids, seeds for food, maybe new 'bait items' to attract rare bugs and fish, etc. Things that really reward the player for their continued investment in the town.

Yes.... Nintendo gave me too much time to think and now my expectations are too high lol!


----------



## Envy (Sep 14, 2018)

Uniqueness to each villager, less repetition, the ability to ask for errands like in the GCN version.
Character customization in creation like in HHD. I assume this will be a no-brainer. It's kind of sad to give up the charming intros like the classic GCN one with Rover, but that could still be done for character name and town name. We just really need a way to select skin color from the onset, and there's just no appropriate way to really do that with Rover. lol
Less clunky outdoor furniture system. I get that Animal Crossing is about waiting, but the system for putting down outdoor furniture in NL is so arduous that I could never really get into it. If I'm into that kind of designing, I just go to The Sims.
More types of trees and plants. Pocket Camp seems to have added a variety, I'd like to see those transferred over.
The ability to decorate the town festively for each for holiday. Of course, all of this would be optional. But I'd really love to be able to decorate the whole town with lights and trees for Christmas.
A formal mechanism to trade items.

It's been a while since I've really thought on this, so that's all I have for now. I'm sure there's more!


----------



## Psicat (Sep 14, 2018)

New Villager species. 
Larger villager limit.
Ability to chose where a villager builds there house, or ability to create non residential zones where villagers can't build.
More in-depth conversation with less repetition in dialog.
More PWPs and outside decoration and ability to rotate them like in HHD.
Character customization during creation like in HHD.
More slots for patterns.


----------



## Whisboi (Sep 14, 2018)

• Every single mechanic and furniture item introduced in HHD (not just the room/house design interface but also things like customizing shopfronts and the QR slots)
• The villager limit being upped back to 15 like the Gamecube days
• New villager species, as well as more previously discontinued villagers coming back
• Something like the city in City Folk that's a hub for all the shops, with Celeste back in the observatory and The Roost in/next door to the museum, and more shops
• More ways to design clothing items, like being able to make pro designs for shoes or baseball caps
• Either extended dialogue for villagers, a new personality type per gender, or both
• The terrain mechanic from Pocket Camp
• Customization options for Public Works projects, and maybe even more projects in general

This probably sounds so demanding but I'm honestly just so happy we're getting a game at all and I'm just spitballing in my child-like excitement


----------



## Lady Timpani (Sep 14, 2018)

Tri said:


> @ Timpani The mayor felt like they had a reasonable amount of town control to me, and home design is your job in HHD, but yeah I imagine people here would go wild for that idea to be imported...
> 
> I'm uncomfortable by town control things that also intersect with real money, like the Amiibo. Hope its run its course.



Yeah, you're right; I was just basing that off comments I've seen about how people would like to be able to edit animals' homes in future games the way they did in HHD, which just feels like way too much to me. And to your point, since that's your job in HHD, that combined with being mayor would just feel like overkill imo.


----------



## Tri (Sep 14, 2018)

@ Kalle they tried letting you draw on "basic templates" with Blanca...look where that got them XD

Warrior, I love those ideas!! At first I was leery about RPG style cooking, because it is often badly implemented, but that does sound like a more fulfilling way to get the HHD food furniture.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 14, 2018)

I have yet even another change I seek.

Have an airport instead of a train station. Or at least introduce an airport for certain types of traveling.


----------



## Toot (Sep 14, 2018)

One of the things I want is that little gimmick from Pocket Camp.

As you befriended a villager (camper in this case) you can see their love for you and the campsite increase and decrease with a little heart. They had levels for it as well. 

I hope this comes through seeing it would be helpful to keep track of that type of stuff and help keep certain villagers from moving out and such. It could be really helpful.


----------



## TykiButterfree (Sep 14, 2018)

I think it would be cool if you could change villagers when you want like in Pocket Camp. I don't mind working to invite them to town if it means I can keep them forever if I don't want them to randomly move on me. Pocket Camp also has a lot of pretty new furniture series that I hope are added to the Switch version.

I would also like a way to combine ordinances. I like keeping flowers from wilting, but I also play in the evening so it would be cool to also have shops open later.


----------



## GoldenKaraSus (Sep 14, 2018)

Weather features: Fog, windy days, hail, blizzards, icy (slippery)ground, frozen bodies of water, tumbleweed, geodes, meteors, 

Player features: Broader skin tone range, freckles, different hair textures, different body types(ie.tall,fat etc.) the ability to climb, jump, crawl, reach, and crouch(what is this, AC:Mario?), the ability to hug villagers, swim faster

Town features: More Villagers, new foliage, visit preset in-game villages in your own RV(or by plane) and convince villagers to move to your town or move to theirs, visit Special NPC houses (ie. Able Sisters, Gracie, etc), puddles, hills, buy and place sidewalks/pathways/turf instead of grass deterioration, new buildings, new Public Works Projects(if we get that), bigger towns, different town types; beach towns, country towns, city towns, futuristic towns, campgrounds ect., environment is affected when town is dirty(ie. water turns brown, trees die, less fish etc.)

Villager features: New species; Lizards, bats, ferrets, geese/swans, rats. Baby villagers, monster villagers, New villager types; Shy/skittish, lying/thief. More in depth personalities, villagers can get jobs

Mall features: A grocery store, a bakery, a landscaping store, a travel agency,a restaurant/gas stop

House features: More rooms, more space, more storage, more levels, a swimming pool, patio, cellar, balconies, penthouses, the ability to use more than one wallpaper in one room, chandeliers, functional fencing, functional ac/heater

Other features: Sunscreen for sunburn, the ability to get sick, bigger island, different island games, the ability to make food dishes, the ability to initiate tasks/games etc. the way villagers can, the ability to write to your parents and Special NPCs, the ability to hang villager pictures on walls, the ability to invite NPCs to the island, carnivals, go to the wisp realm(I don't know what that is but it sounds cool), being affected by hot/cold weather, swim in all bodies of water, get bit by fish with teeth

This is all I can think of right now. I of what I have written I have seen in previous posts.


----------



## Galaxxy (Sep 15, 2018)

It'd be nice to see more textures in clothes. 

I noticed that clothes in AC are just flat designs, which is fine! But it'd be nice to see some textures pop out of the clothes. 
For example, if a dress has frills design, it'd be nice to see them pop out. Or joggers that poof out a bit at the ankles. Little details like that would be nice tbh


----------



## Frisket (Sep 15, 2018)

I actually hope we dont see more town-control options: I dont want to control where the villagers go, etc, cos then it feels a little less like a living breathing little town and more like a game.. if that makes sense.

I would like personalities that are more fleshed out like in population: growing, and maybe also the random treasure hunts that the notice board would send you on (obviously, not as easy to do without the acre system but they were fun, if they existed and all and i'm not making things up!) 

Bigger villages is always a plus. Prettier clothing for us un-artistic types that can't pattern their own 

And Blathers' original personality, please! <3


----------



## thegunpowderincident (Sep 15, 2018)

Frisket said:


> I actually hope we dont see more town-control options: I dont want to control where the villagers go, etc, cos then it feels a little less like a living breathing little town and more like a game.. if that makes sense.



I agree. That is exactly what caused me to dislike Harvest Moon: A New Beginning. There was so much control over the town, that it ruined the feeling of living in a town. Games like Animal Crossing and Harvest Moon, where part of the whole theme is that you're a resident of a 'living' town, shouldn't become sandbox games.


----------



## Mayor Miraland (Sep 15, 2018)

I'm so hyped already lol, these are quite unrealistic but I can always dream ?\_(ツ)_/?

- way more pattern storage
- ability to place patterns down more quickly, perhaps using the touchscreen
- more character customization
- better villager dialog and interaction
- ability to place all furniture outside like in hhd
- the little half-spaces from hhd for when you're placing down furniture
- bigger towns
- more trees, flowers and bushes
- ability to do something about rocks, even if I couldn't destroy them I would love to be able to move them
- none or decreased grass deterioration
- new clothing models, like longer skirts
- some options for long hair
- greater range of emotions for players and villagers
- pets! or, if not, fake cats like the fortune-cookie dogs
- ability to type longer messages to friends
- new weather conditions (fog, wind, snow storms etc)
- more customization options for town
- ability to choose or influence where villagers live
- all the pocketcamp furniture! +brand new furniture

It's rather a hefty list but let's see what happens


----------



## Charcolor (Sep 15, 2018)

TykiButterfree said:


> I would also like a way to combine ordinances. I like keeping flowers from wilting, but I also play in the evening so it would be cool to also have shops open later.



I WAS THINKING THAT TOO!! it feels so annoying and so boring to only ever have my beautiful town ordinance, but i can't switch it to a night owl ordinance because i don't play often enough to take care of all my important flowers!!! if we're still mayors (i think we probably will be), we should have more ordinances to choose from (maybe more can be unlocked the longer we're mayor? or maybe even villagers can suggest them to us like they do with PWPs!) and we should be able to have more than one at a time. i think maybe the price should increase with each ordinance too, to keep us from too much control at once, you know?


----------



## JackABee (Sep 15, 2018)

-Choice of changing your face anytime

-More hair and color options (there's like 2 long hair options for boys, two short hair styles for girls, and worst of all *No Mullets!*)

-Cap the player town name limit to 10 or 12, just bigger!

-Cooking? Like, you collect ingredients like fish and fruit and combine them with ingredients from a new food store. Food would be great for favors, you could sell it off for a nice profit, and bring it to parties (see my next point for details).

-Parties! You get pricey custom RSVP note cards from Nooklings, and you can invite people to your house! You can decide activities, what fashion theme they should dress, and food and stuff they should bring. Maybe if you pull of the party well you get a hefty amount of friend points. If you don't promise stuff on the list, the points given will be lower, or may subtract from the friend meter

-Bring back the heart system from Pocket Camp. It's like the only thing useful in that game.

None of this will probably make it into the next game, but those are my ideas.


----------



## Hat' (Sep 15, 2018)

I may seem mean but all of these cooking ideas just don't sound right to me...like I just don't see the character cooking or anything...I mean it's possible but I'd take soooo much time and effort to include in the game I don't think that's gonna be in the game.
But hey, who know ! Maybe we'll see villagers cooking aswell and we'll have a restaurant as a PWP or something !


----------



## Warrior (Sep 16, 2018)

Hat' said:


> I may seem mean but all of these cooking ideas just don't sound right to me...like I just don't see the character cooking or anything...I mean it's possible but I'd take soooo much time and effort to include in the game I don't think that's gonna be in the game.
> But hey, who know ! Maybe we'll see villagers cooking aswell and we'll have a restaurant as a PWP or something !



I don't think it would take that much time. All the animal crossing assets basically already exist in hd so if they don't add any new features they could pump out a game... whenever. I think with how profitable animal crossing is (12 million copies of acnl sold) they def have the man power and budget to add a lot of new features. It might seem like a lot now, but adding the mayor gameplay would seem like a huge leap from city folk, and it was - but that's what we're paying them for lol. Lots of new features. Let's hope they surprise us with features we can't even imagine!


----------



## Mink777 (Sep 16, 2018)

Do NOT let us choose which villagers to move into our town.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 16, 2018)

chesty said:


> I would like to have interactive PWPs like a ferris wheel or a rollercoaster that even your villagers would be able to use, a man can dream right



As someone who loves to build his own in-game roller coasters in RCT, I would hope it?s an exciting roller coaster. But at the same time, a roller coaster PWP would take a lot of space.


----------



## AccfSally (Sep 16, 2018)

I really want to see the red turnips again, I love growing them in AC:WW and AC:CF.


(The picture is mines)


----------



## Snooty (Sep 16, 2018)

Here's what I'd like:

- more things (villagers, fruits, PWPs, furniture)
- cheaper house for more casual players and also those who want to make many multiple maxed-out houses
- villagers ask you where you would like them to move similar to a PWP
- larger pattern slots
- larger town
- better character customization
- PWP construction is only halted on major holidays, not on minor ones like a fireworks shouw
- a rock removal PWP that would allow you to remove a set amount of rocks, as well as rock redecoration PWP that would allow you to redecorate similarly to how you can redecorate town hall (with options like mossy, painted, fairy-tale, etc.)

I think all of that would be great!


----------



## dj_mask (Sep 16, 2018)

nintendofan85 said:


> I want it so that villagers don't plop their houses wherever they want them. That got frustrating fast.



Honestly, if this is introduced to the game, AC would be nearly perfect for me


----------



## Carole (Sep 16, 2018)

More room outside (a larger terrain, like in ACCF).

More PWP's. 

More than one town on the same cartridge? I have 3 towns on 3 different cartridges on three 3DSXL's right now. It would be so neat if they were located on the same acreage and I could just walk between them without having to travel there using local wireless.


----------



## xiaonu (Sep 16, 2018)

-Allow character customization upon the start, including skin tone.
-Ability to decorate villagers homes like HHD, as well as the outside yard area
-Ability to pick and choose villagers we want, like pocket camp (maybe through amiibo cards or something?)
-Ability to choose where villagers can move their homes
-More PWPs
-Port all the new furniture from Pocket camp to the switch
-Ability to move furniture in two ways: the classic push/pull way or the new drag and drop HHD way.
-More camera angles
-more pattern/path slots
-ability to design clothes, maybe qr codes from NL will still work
-ability to drag a grid where PWPs go. running around with isabelle was too annoying to plop it nicely
-Ability to jump!
-See friends/visitors on the mini map
-Disable visitors from grabbing certain things like flowers, or running
-Choose when a villager is allowed to or not allowed to move
-More dialogue: More quirky stories or situations. Cranky villagers should be crankier.
-Shared holidays from all countries
-More interactivity with furniture or food items
-More mini games with friends (like at tortimer's island)


----------



## Kalle (Sep 16, 2018)

Tri said:


> @ Kalle they tried letting you draw on "basic templates" with Blanca...look where that got them XD



lol That's not the same. Each villager has a specific template (cat, deer, dog, etc.) with some differences like hair/fur, clothing, color, eyes, etc. Nintendo could allow us to create our own villagers pretty easily by providing some unique choices for each animal type.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 17, 2018)

I have another:

You can ask villagers for PWP requests, or you can ask what’s going on (like how it was in the GameCube Version), and they may eventually suggest PWPs. I don’t want attention grabbing as the only way to unlock PWPs in the next game.


----------



## MapleSilver (Sep 17, 2018)

Alolan_Apples said:


> I have another:
> 
> You can ask villagers for PWP requests, or you can ask what’s going on (like how it was in the GameCube Version), and they may eventually suggest PWPs. I don’t want attention grabbing as the only way to unlock PWPs in the next game.



This should definitely happen, especially if they end up fixing the diving trick. I don't think they will keep the diving trick next game as it seems like it was unintentional, so we really need something else if we don't want to take literal years to complete the PWP list.


----------



## smonikkims (Sep 18, 2018)

Yikes yeah, different way to unlock PWPs definitely. I think there's some merit in not having things like that unlockable at all, but in this particular case I think it's fun to have them unlock. Maybe they should unlock according to how you're playing and what your town is shaping up to be. Maybe if you have a whole bunch of flowers, or fish a lot, or catch a lot of bugs, you will get PWPs related to those areas first. That would make it interesting because you would end up getting PWPs that suit your playstyle or the theme you're going for. I dunno, that just popped into my head! I would definitely love to see being able to ask for requests or other things from your villagers again, but I do like being pinged for stuff too - maybe just not stuff as vital as moving or PWPs.


----------



## Chouchou (Sep 19, 2018)

Things I want: 

-Allow character customization upon the start, including skin tone.
-Ability to choose where villagers can move their homes
-More PWPs also interactive one's.
-Compatibility with Pocket Camp to transfer your items. 
-Ability to move furniture in two ways: the classic push/pull way or the new drag and drop HHD way.
-More camera angles
-more pattern/path slots
-See friends/visitors on the mini map
-More dialogue
-Shared holidays from all countries
- Tool box so it will not take too many inventory space
- Picture collecting to return (this is a must for me, it makes building friendships worthy in my opinion). 

What I don't want:
- All the hotels, cafe's and other urban things people suggest here. Guys, it's a forrest with animals. I don't want the game to be TOO big. I'm playing animal crossing for 12+ years now and I love the cosy aspect of it. 
- Microtransactions or paid DLC
- The level format in friendship and yourself from pocket camp.


----------



## smonikkims (Sep 19, 2018)

Chouchou said:


> What I don't want:
> - All the hotels, cafe's and other urban things people suggest here. Guys, it's a forrest with animals. I don't want the game to be TOO big. I'm playing animal crossing for 12+ years now and I love the cosy aspect of it.



I'm curious to know whether you would be okay with these being allowed as optional PWPs. Would it bother you if they were in the game but you didn't have to build them? I know that there are arguments for not wanting them in the game at all but I'm curious as to what you think.


----------



## Chouchou (Sep 19, 2018)

smonikkims said:


> I'm curious to know whether you would be okay with these being allowed as optional PWPs. Would it bother you if they were in the game but you didn't have to build them? I know that there are arguments for not wanting them in the game at all but I'm curious as to what you think.



I can condole things like brewster cafe because it seems to fit. But why would you have a school or a restaurant? Ok, a restaurant I could cope with, because there is a lot of food in the game already. But don't make it too big. I mean, I don't want it to become like Harvest Moon or the Sims (although I love those games).If you put in things like, a hotel, I really don't see the fit with the game. In my opinion, the main goal in AC is to see your forrest town become something beautiful, make friends with the animals and collect a bunch of stuff + the event that happen across the year. I think all those idea's are crazy for the game, it puts the focus on a whole different level. Makes me think of Fantasy Life, where you could have all different skills in. I don't know really. If they are going to do things like this, I hope they pull it off and don't ruin the main esthetic of the game.


----------



## Sweetley (Sep 19, 2018)

- More freedom in terms of building your town (at least the option to decide where
buildings and villager houses should be)
- The option to choose the face of your character right at the beginning instead of
getting a random face by answering certain questions
- A bigger town in general
- Having the opportunity to have at least 15 villagers in your town
- More/new town layouts
- New PWPs
- New fruits
- New villager species
- New villager personalities
- New shops and buildings
- New NPCs
- More Mini games 
- New hair styles (curly hair styles for both male and female please)
- Bring back the morning aerobics
- Bring back the flea market
- Bring also back the observatory (Celeste needs her old job back)
- Rude villagers (enough with this cutie cute kindness from New Leaf)

Yeah, those are the things that came up in my mind right now and that I want in 
the new game.



Chouchou said:


> What I don't want:
> - All the hotels, cafe's and other urban things people suggest here. Guys, it's a forrest with animals. I don't want the game to be TOO big. I'm playing animal crossing for 12+ years now and I love the cosy aspect of it.


Well, City Folk had a bus that brought you to a modern-ish city and Happy Home 
Designer had also a little town with hotel, theater, restaurant etc. and it fitted to 
the AC universe. Besides, I  mean, why not having both a cosy forest town and also 
a more urban like location that you can visit optional? So all players get what they 
want. It's not like that all of this has to be in one location, if it's like in City Folk where 
you can visit a big city if you want to then it would work perfectly if you ask me.


----------



## Chouchou (Sep 19, 2018)

Perry' said:


> Well, City Folk had a bus that brought you to a modern-ish city and Happy Home
> Designer had also a little town with hotel, theater, restaurant etc. and it fitted to
> the AC universe. Besides, I  mean, why not having both a cosy forest town and also
> a more urban like location that you can visit optional? So all players get what they
> ...



That would be fine by me. Just not in the towns.


----------



## tsukune_713 (Sep 19, 2018)

-i want it to look similar to the mario kart tract (and definitely not like like pocket camp, thats toned down nl graphics, no reason to use worse graphics than whats out already)
- I want it to be a big town with the new graphics so it feels like a forest or where ever you design your town to be
- More flowers (like in pocket camp) bugs and fish and fossils, having more options is always better in that regard
- more kinds of trees and i dont mean fruit trees exactly, but trees that may have flowers in it most of the year, trees that are bigger than the others, ones that have different color leafs
- i dont think we should have complete control where villagers go
- i want the villager personalities to be stronger like they used to be, cranky s being rude sometimes, jocks out doing sporty things, etc...
- for the shopping area to be a place i want to actually go and not just to do whatever i need to quick
- More themes of furniture
-more map layouts and variety of changes that they can have 
- more weather and for the weather to get more extreme at times, like severe thunderstorms, snowstorms, big waves hitting the beach, strong wind at times (that doesnt damage anything)
- for the season changes to change the sun position which changes how things look (they do it pretty well in the mario kart tract)
- no more balloon furniture coming from the balloons or at least they become a rare drom from the balloons xD
- new music in game and from kk id love some seasonal and holiday sounding ones XD


----------



## kayleee (Sep 19, 2018)

I hope amiibo cards will be compatible otherwise I spent 400$ collecting all of them for nothing


----------



## JJarmon (Sep 19, 2018)

Bigger town than New Leaf.
Bring back the debit card from City Folk.
New species (Owls, Bats, Foxes, etc). 
New personality types.
Bring back all the old villagers!
International holidays for everyone.
More social features and interaction, deeper dialogue!
Choose where the villagers move for crying out loud.
More pocket room for patterns! 
12 neighbors would be awesome, or even better, 15.
New flowers, trees, and bushes.
More town customization.
Bring back all the good things from the old games, like gymnastic mornings and little things from Pocket Camp.
More online mini-games.

The list is endless.


----------



## pinkfawn (Sep 19, 2018)

A lot of my wishes are already mentioned here but I'm gonna mention them anyway because I also want them

>*New Species*- Definitely want Species of animals that are already NPC characters, like Owls, Foxes and Raccoons. But I want more like Bats, Sharks, Skunks, Ferrets, and maybe a few other marine creatures like Dolphins or Whales. Obviously they won't add that many in but a few of those I would love to see. 
>*Species Variations*- By this I mean different looks for animals we already have. Dogs with pointed ears (specifically Shiba Inu and Border Collie!), Cats with shorter ears/flat faces (Scottish Fold, Persians, etc), or even just more animals with minor changes like Julian or Drago.
>*Bigger Town*- I'm currently playing Population Growing and the town feels so big! I hate the pause and go screen between acres but I really did like the grid format with the acres where you could see what acre things were on. 
>*Friendship Levels*- Kinda iffy on this one but I really like leveling up my friendship visibly with my campers on Pocket Camp. Knowing how much Rosie likes me is a huge plus and one I wouldn't mind carrying over to Switch.
>*Mean Villagers*- As a kid I remember playing Wild World and being scared of Octavian and Caesar because of how mean they were to my villager. I didn't like it when I was young but now I'm an adult and I'm kind of tired of everyone being so nice and friendly (until provoked) on New Leaf. Sometimes its nice to know the animals are having a bad day just like everyone else. No one can expect anyone to be so nice and friendly all the time.
>*Mean Resetti*- I always save so I never really see him, but I also remember as a kid rolling my eyes whenever I walked outside and Resetti popped out of the ground to yell at me. I skipped lightning fast through his monologue but it sure was a lot better than seeing him kinda bummed out in New Leaf.
>*New Items*- Of course this is going to happen but I would love to see all the new items introduced in HHD, PC and a few brand new ones appear in my catalog.
>*Interact with Items*- It would be nice to see the little interactions with items like they have in HHD in a main game. I love going to a stove in HHD and seeing my villager cooking! It's so cute and fun.
>*More Neighbors*- I said it in another post that my ultimate dream would be 20, but more realistically even if they brought back 15 from the GC version I would be over the moon.
>*More Holidays*- I would love more holidays or special events. They cover basically all of the holidays where I live but I would love to see more events that are exclusive to other regions. 
>*More dialogue*- Please more options for interactions. The animals in New Leaf felt so stale after a few years of playing. They repeated the same things over and over and they became more like town decoration than neighbors.
>*Zoning*- I don't want this game to become too player-chooses if that makes sense. Its fun to just let random things happen! But with that being said it is very frustrating when a villager moves in front of another building or next to a bridge. Having specific locations where new villagers can move would be a good thing.
>*More Player Customization*- Being able to pick skin tone is a must have at this point. Honestly it's kind of ridiculous that we couldn't pick our skin color until HHD. In addition to that, cute little topical details would be fun too like freckles, moles, scars, etc.

OK I FEEL LIKE... that's enough for now without echoing what everyone else wants. Those are just the top things that come to mind.


----------



## Nooblord (Sep 20, 2018)

It'd be cool to have like an eBay in-game service to trade with others online. I don't like adding people just to trade with them and never see them again.

Also have a way to access a gallery where you can upload and download designs people make at the Able Sisters. Since QR codes won't be a thing anymore, I'm pretty sure this is going to make it into the game.


----------



## smonikkims (Sep 20, 2018)

Nooblord said:


> It'd be cool to have like an eBay in-game service to trade with others online. I don't like adding people just to trade with them and never see them again.
> 
> Also have a way to access a gallery where you can upload and download designs people make at the Able Sisters. Since QR codes won't be a thing anymore, I'm pretty sure this is going to make it into the game.



The first of these ideas is something I've seen around a lot and thought of myself, so I think it may be something that has been requested and thought about for some time. That always means there's a decent chance of it actually becoming a reality, even if it's in an update down the road!

As for the second thing I was thinking earlier it'd be cool if we could set prices for these patterns too. That way they could be sold through the game instead of having to charge for them on the forums. Of course charging TBT would still have to be done here. xD


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 20, 2018)

Make remodeling Timmy’s and Tommy’s store optional. If you want longer hours, yet you spent enough to remodel, you should have the right to disapprove of expansion. If you approve, there’s no going back. If you disapprove, you can always change your mind. Not only I would like to visit the shop at the depths of the night to make an order, but the convenience store is aesthetically the best of the Nookling expansions, both outside and inside. The problem is that remodeling requirements have such a low bar now, especially when money making is easier now. Ordering from the catalog counts towards the remodeling requirement.


----------



## zooblenoodle (Sep 20, 2018)

There's a small feature I've always wanted. It's not much, but it'd be nice if there were a separate inventory space just for tools. I find I'm always carrying around most of my tools which leaves a lot of my inventory space kind of... useless. But it's just a small annoyance. Since I've been using the mail slot as an extra inventory space, that's proof there definitely needs to be some kind of adjustment.

Character customization should definitely be expanded! It's talked a lot about in this thread, but I'd be really upset if it weren't like HHD in that aspect. Picking your skin tone and such. It'd also be nice if it were possible to change your face anytime. The "makeup" option in Shampoodle's should be just that, instead of a Mii face. There have been too many times where I'd make a new character just to have the face I wanted.

As much as I adore the music in New Leaf, there aren't a lot of tracks that stand out to me. I really liked the interesting and jazzy, bossa touch of the first game! Everything was so unlike anything I'd ever heard before, it was so unique and really added to the charm of everything. But that just might be the nostalgia talking...

And yeah, definitely more personality to the villagers would be nice. I liked the idea of there being a main personality type and then a secondary personality type. If not, then I guess just more dialogue? I get attached to villagers due to their designs really, nothing to do with personality. It's really boring to pester Snake over and over again for him to keep saying things like woohoo check out my muscles!! Like yeah dude I've checked them out 27 times now. <:'/

I'm confident the map will be bigger since it's a console game. So I'm hoping more PWPs to go along with it. It feels weird being the mayor, but I feel like that adds a lot more achievements to the game overall. Though, it'd be nice if you could choose a "casual" play mode, where the mayor is still Tortimer (or Isabelle!!!), or "advanced" play mode to be the mayor yourself. Just for the people who'd like to fill their encyclopedias and chill and stuff.

...you can tell how excited I am for this game. I went back to ACCF and was blown away by how good it looked. I'm super excited to see just how pretty the Switch version will be!! Town decorating would feel much more satisfying!  Oh, and on that subject, it'd be nice for some in-game path options!


----------



## SnakeEater (Sep 21, 2018)

It would be really cool to be able to sell things that aren't in your inventory (i.e, in storage).

It's tedious to keep running back and forth.


----------



## smonikkims (Sep 21, 2018)

^Yo.

I would also like some kinda way to sell things without having to run to the store... Not sure how that would work but it would be convenient!


----------



## Jason Voorhees (Sep 21, 2018)

It would be cool to teleport to any place on the map.


----------



## Blue Cup (Sep 21, 2018)

Nooblord said:


> It'd be cool to have like an eBay in-game service to trade with others online. I don't like adding people just to trade with them and never see them again.
> 
> Also have a way to access a gallery where you can upload and download designs people make at the Able Sisters. Since QR codes won't be a thing anymore, I'm pretty sure this is going to make it into the game.



These are excellent ideas and would be absolutely perfect features within the phone app.


----------



## WeiMoote (Sep 21, 2018)

I've got an idea for a toolbox, but I'm not sure if anyone ever said anything about this yet...

Basically, my idea for it? You carry it around like a knapsack, or what have you. It can be used to carry around 5 or 6 tools, and you carry the bag around, like the bag you get from Jingle for his job on Christmas. They can even come in a variety of colors, too! 

Course, I think it would start being sold at Nooks around the second expansion?


----------



## WeiMoote (Sep 21, 2018)

EDIT: Can someone delete this post, please? Internet pooped out on me.


----------



## kappnfangirl (Sep 21, 2018)

I want Blathers dialogue options to not be as repetitive and boring as it was in ACNL

Bring back the Blathers we all know and love!


----------



## Mayor Kera (Sep 21, 2018)

kappnfangirl said:


> I want Blathers dialogue options to not be as repetitive and boring as it was in ACNL
> 
> Bring back the Blathers we all know and love!



^ T h i s

Please bring back WW Blathers! 

Also, please bring back some of the cute WW events like Yay Day and La-Di-Day!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Shutter said:


> Oh yeah, and a return of those villagers they used to have but don't anymore!  If Smash is going to be doing the whole "everyone's here" thing, Animal Crossing should follow suit.  It'd be nice to see those obscure villagers again.  Meow, Champagne, Megumi, Analogue, the whole lot.



Also Woolio, rebranded as a smug because he is definitely not a jock in any way, shape, or form.


----------



## thegunpowderincident (Sep 21, 2018)

Something I have thought would be cool- if we had, or could unlock, the option to switch the hourly music to hourly music from one of the past games.


----------



## Mayor Kera (Sep 21, 2018)

It would also be nice if the tutorial dialogue ("Hey! Do you know how to use your camera?") had a shut-off date. It's weird to play for over, say, six months and still hear those things.


----------



## Chouchou (Sep 21, 2018)

thegunpowderincident said:


> Something I have thought would be cool- if we had, or could unlock, the option to switch the hourly music to hourly music from one of the past games.



I would loooooooooove this.


----------



## Sweetley (Sep 22, 2018)

I just got a idea in my mind while I was reading another thread: We need sleds! I know 
there a sled as a item which you can put in your house, what I mean however is a sled 
that you can use in winter, like one player can sit on the sled while another player can 
pull it. Or villagers! Like talk with a villager, he/she sit on the sled and then you can pull 
the sled and go with the villager around through your town. It my be not that usefull, 
but it would be a funny thing to have a little bit more fun in the winter time.


----------



## LemonInator (Sep 22, 2018)

I want some more interactions with Pete as he just kinda wanders around and you can talk to him but that's about it. I'd love it if when you speak to him you could get the chance to deliver letters to villagers or find missing letters that have been dropped on the floor.


----------



## Blue Cup (Sep 22, 2018)

I just want more simple things that increase immersion within the game. The little additions like sitting on tree stumps and benches and To-Go coffee cups in New Leaf, though small, were huge factors in increasing that games immersion.

- Small puddles that form after it rains that splash when being run through, but disappear immediately after.

- Make weather play a bigger part in the game with weekly forecasts that can be viewed via a newspaper that is delivered to a machine outside town hall.

- Varying degrees of wind strengths

- Rustling leaves, branches swaying in heavier winds

- Varying storm intensities. For example, the heaviest thunderstorm could produce heavy winds that could potentially blow fruit away, or even damage trees (think dead perfect fruit trees in NL). This could also open the door to new events, such as special character being blown into your village and you have to help them(earning a special item in the process), or a villagers house is damaged and need money for repairs.

- Falling leaves in autumn. This was an effect in the original game but never utilized as far as I know. It could only be seen while attending a K.K. show.

- Varying degrees of snow accumulation after a snowfall. It doesn't have to be anything that slows down your movement, but just enough to see a path through the snow rather than quickly disappearing footprints.


----------



## SnakeEater (Sep 23, 2018)

Like the GameCube version, put an emulator in there. Perhaps a GameCube one so I can finally play Twilight Princess on the Switch.


----------



## AccfSally (Sep 23, 2018)

Another thing, I hope they make the villagers ask for a new greeting or catchphrase once a week.. instead of everyday! (unless that's just my game).


----------



## LemonInator (Oct 3, 2018)

I'd like to have the ability to bunch flowers together. This feature would be the same as stacking fruit but with flowers instead. It makes it easier to garden and you can carry more round with you at the same time.


----------



## Lissieleviosaa (Oct 6, 2018)

oh my gosh, I agree with Shutter. Let us have more villagers!!!


----------



## GoldenKaraSus (Nov 3, 2018)

I think we should have the option to choose were the villagers live. [Is there a specific place you want their house?{A:Nah vs B:Yeah, I'll decide!}] Something like that. It's way more realistic to choose where they live, think about it, unless you by a lot of land and build the house yourself, you can't choose where your house goes. You certainly can't move directly onto a street or anyone else's property. When you are buying a house, the place, size, and even type, of house has been decided already. I think we should have that as an option...or designate housing areas and non-housing areas.


----------



## Snowesque (Nov 3, 2018)

It's been mentioned, but I would like to have control over aspects of the town such as paths and where developments are put.
We're able to do this now, but it's very inconvenient in how it's done.
I don't think we'll be the mayor again, but I think we'll still be able to control the town in an aspect.


----------



## Jason Voorhees (Nov 4, 2018)

I'd like to see the badges gone, for those of us that don't streetpass. 

Less Japanese themed items as they seem to dominate everything, and I'm not a sushi fan. 

Either get rid of balloons, or put something decent in them. 

We have golden tools for each accomplishment. 
How about a golden wetsuit, that allows you to stay underwater longer?


----------



## Neechan (Nov 4, 2018)

Constantine said:


> I'd like to see the badges gone, for those of us that don't streetpass.
> 
> Less Japanese themed items as they seem to dominate everything, and I'm not a sushi fan.
> 
> ...



Badges won't go away as its a way to track accomplishments (but the StreetPass feature will be gone as switches arent set up with SP and only have a FC list)

Balloons will probably still contain normal balloon furniture until you collect the set (Like the WA update did with NL) but would want the balloon set to stop spawnuing for the character that has the set and give rare items (even rarer event items from other countries if the day is happening. Ex being bean day on february 3rd you'd get a balloon with throwing beans in it )

Since swimming was a new mechanic in NL im sure they'll either give something better or remove it (let's hope not)


----------



## MinaTheMeatHead (Nov 4, 2018)

*What I Want In Animal Crossing Switch*

For me, whenever I make a town in New Leaf, all of my new villagers want to move in right next to me and It can get annoying at times. Hopefully, in the new game, you can edit your town to your liking so stuff like this doesn't happen. When Rover asks you what your town looks like, it'll open up a town creator where you plan out what it looks like [including where the homes, shops, and townhall are.]

The decorating feature needs to get changed. I wish it could be like how Happy Home Designer does it. It would be much easier and a lot more fun and easy! X3

This third one is kinda a pet peeve but I wish there were more customization options. If you want to have curly hair, you can have that! Instead of answering a serious of questions, you can get a character editor like HHD. [As you can tell, most of my needs are in the customization category.]

Knowing me, I sound so picky but I would indeed enjoy it if these were added to the new game. Even if they weren't, I would still buy a Switch. [Due to that and Super Smash Bros Ultimate, Mariokart 8 deluxe, and Snipperclips .^.]


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Nov 5, 2018)

I do absolutely want it to have a function/emotion to HUG visitors/villagers. Honestly.


----------



## RoyalLeoKnight (Nov 5, 2018)

Honestly, I really would love to have the ability to have actual paths and walkways. I know the patterns exist, but having solid stone or brick paths would be absolutely amazing for town building!

More flowers is a MUST for me! I love the ones we have now, but there are so many different kinds in the world, and I'd love more! Pocket Camp has showed that there are so many different kinds to add, with things like Dahlias, Zinnias, and Sunflowers! I would LIVE to have the Irises added to AC Switch! Maybe even a few of the made up flowers could make it over, like the Heart Roses or Lollipoppies. 

The strawberries from Pocket Camp also showed that fruits coming from plants/bushes vs. trees could absolutely work! I'd love a little garden patch of strawberries in the spring, or pumpkins in the fall!

More villagers would always be nice, with more species being added. I'd love to see a Leopard animal join, as well as a Coyote! Also, maybe a few more of existing animals that don't have a ton, like Lions or Bulls.

So much I would love to add, so I hope the creators have the same ideas on what could be added!


----------



## Nintendofan (Nov 5, 2018)

More public works projects.
Bigger town size. 
Ability to choose where villagers move so they don’t move in the middle of my paths.
What RoyalLeoWolf mentioned: actual paths.
More businesses for a higher chance of getting furniture.
More rooms in my house.
More houses.
More storage. 
Keep the mayor status!!!!!!!! I’ll be mad if it doesn’t come back.
If they take away the mayor status than I wanna be able to run my own business against that(literal) racoon Tom Nook
More flowers
More villagers 
More ordinances as well as the ability to have multiple ordinances in effect. 
Did I mention MORE MORE MORE BIGGER BIGGER BIGGER?


----------



## Jason Voorhees (Nov 5, 2018)

I want the tripping over to be gone. 

I shouldn't be punished for adjusting the time for daylight savings..


----------



## AlyssaAC (Nov 5, 2018)

I'm not sure if this counts as new or different, but I would love to see the ability to make star constellations to come back in the new game. I miss being able to do them with Celeste and if they would come back, maybe make it more able to make even bigger and better constellations and more variety of them. I wanna bring out my creative side again.


----------



## GoldenKaraSus (Nov 5, 2018)

What if we get the option to choose the climate? For example, we could have rainy towns or windy or hot or towns that are so cold snowfall comes early. It doesn't rain enough in my town...I like the rain and snow.


----------



## Neechan (Nov 5, 2018)

Constantine said:


> I want the tripping over to be gone.
> 
> I shouldn't be punished for adjusting the time for daylight savings..



Tripping is based on a system of luck for the day (and items that are in your room) you only trip if the luck is the worst on that day 

But you aren't though? no one is punished for turning the system's clock forward or backward.


----------



## Jason Voorhees (Nov 5, 2018)

Neechan said:


> Tripping is based on a system of luck for the day (and items that are in your room) you only trip if the luck is the worst on that day
> 
> But you aren't though? no one is punished for turning the system's clock forward or backward.



I've read it is also a consequence of time travel. 

I tend to fall over the day after changing the time.


----------



## Snowesque (Nov 6, 2018)

*RoyalLeoWolf *
Default paths is one I'd really like.
Making paths with having to take into account if they look good or match with a season can be a pain.
Paths that actually change with the seasons would be fantastic.
Pieces that aren't just squares too would be great, as in you could make custom shapes.


----------



## RoyalLeoKnight (Nov 6, 2018)

Snowesque said:


> *RoyalLeoWolf *
> Default paths is one I'd really like.
> Making paths with having to take into account if they look good or match with a season can be a pain.
> Paths that actually change with the seasons would be fantastic.
> Pieces that aren't just squares too would be great, as in you could make custom shapes.



Omg seasonal paths would be amazing! I'd totally jump at the opportunity to have that! I'd also love to have more shapes for paths! I have a path in my current New Leaf town that runs by a river, and the stones don't always flow well with the river's twists and turns.

I was thinking about this topic at work again, and got to thinking about public works projects. I'd love more of them, of course, but I was thinking about making these seasonal as well! The way I was thinking of implementing it was with a new concept: Outdoor Decorations!

Imagine it! Everyone decorates the outside of their house for holidays like Halloween or Christmas, so why not in AC? For example, decorating the outside of your house with something like lights or a wreath for Christmas, or little Jack-o-lanterns for Halloween. There could be so many different kinds of decorations, and cool ways to use them! What if you have a streetlight that does feel festive enough? Add a garland to adorn it! Maybe The Roost isn't just Fall-themed enough? Hang an autumn leaves wreath of the front door! It could also help with towns with themes, like a Christmas town!


----------



## Snowesque (Nov 6, 2018)

*RoyalLeoWolf *
That sounds way fun, if only we could give NPCs the decorations and then they'd ask us to help decorate?
There's tons of room for potential in that.


----------



## rianne (Nov 6, 2018)

Rosered22 said:


> I'm not sure if this counts as new or different, but I would love to see the ability to make star constellations to come back in the new game. I miss being able to do them with Celeste and if they would come back, maybe make it more able to make even bigger and better constellations and more variety of them. I wanna bring out my creative side again.



Seconding this; one of the first things I thought of for what I'd want brought back.


----------



## Don't_ask_Alice (Nov 7, 2018)

I would like to see more NPC interactions. Like how you can talk to sable and become closer friends learning about her past. K.K has always been such a mystery he would be so interesting to learn about.

I also hope they keep the amiibo feature. It was so cool and fun to invite characters from other games getting special furniture. Not to mention getting your dreamies in your town easier. Cycling through hundreds of villagers in the Hope's you get one you like is annoying.

I also want an easier system to move villagers out. In new leaf it was frustrating that you had to make your friendship high in the Hope's for a ping. Plus it makes the villagers you do love more likely to move out. Like I talk to you every day giving you gifts muffy.  Why do you want to leave because in another town they throw dirt at eachother!?


----------



## Becca617 (Nov 7, 2018)

- I want to see bigger towns like dating back to the gamecube and city folk days. Ive always found wild world and new leaf towns too smallish for my liking and i want to have a lot of space like those games had.
- no buying of dlc please, if there's dlc only make it free like it was in new leaf
- give the villagers their backstory back as well as their personality and variety of dialogue like they were in gamecube and wild world!! i actually find it hard to play the newer games now because of the stale dialogue and personality in the villagers.
- more weather conditions like fog, frost, etc.
- shopping card bring back?
- i'd like if they brought back the hills on land like they had in gamecube and city folk, it gives the town more personality and makes the town bigger (like having two tier towns back or even three tier like gc)
- more memorable game soundtrack that new leaf seemed to lack


----------



## Snowesque (Nov 7, 2018)

*Becca617 *
I totally forgot about weather! That'd certainly add a lot more variation to the game.
A town on Halloween night with fog would look so cool.


----------



## Becca617 (Nov 7, 2018)

Snowesque said:


> *Becca617 *
> I totally forgot about weather! That'd certainly add a lot more variation to the game.
> A town on Halloween night with fog would look so cool.



I agree! I'd love to see more weather factors implemented into the game. ^^ Thunder snow would be unique because that's happened here before, although rare. Thick fog and wind (like you could see trees or the players hair blowing around slightly) are my most favored.


----------



## Boccages (Nov 7, 2018)

It seems Josh Thomas from the Bitblock just released a video with AC Switch ideas :


----------



## GoldenKaraSus (Nov 7, 2018)

Meteor showers on the island would be neat. I also want a way to cheer up or calm down villagers. Sylvia made Kabuki depressed after one of their conversations and it hurt me to see him so sad. We should be able to give them ice cream or do a funny face, anything to cheer them up.

And Layered clothes! I want to be able to put an entire outfit together! Coats on sweaters on vests on shirts on tanks on pants on socks on shoes!


----------



## Kristenn (Nov 7, 2018)

Shutter said:


> ▶ It'd be nice to maybe revamp the personality system.  I know that's been a huge staple of AC, but maybe NPCs could have "main personalities" (like the ones they have now) but also have various other attributes as well, a la The Sims 3.  This would leave the personalities intact while giving us more variety among NPCs within the same personalities.  So maybe two NPCs are Jocks but NPC 1 dislikes thunder while NPC 2 doesn't mind it.  Maybe NPC one also has a strong preference for a certain fruit or is obsessed with collecting a certain item.  It wouldn't be too difficult for the devs to come up with personality traits and then assign turn those traits on/off for villagers.


 
YESS this would be amazing. I feel like they kind of had this in Wild World. When I played wild world I didn't even know we only had a few personalities.... In new leaf the personalities were clear since villagers are clones basically. In Wild World they would each be into their own little hobby. I loved Nibbles in WW b/c she was so girly like me and obsessed with collecting clothing.... She would always ask me to get her more and more clothes. Egbert was also one of my faves in WW b/c he was obsessed with fossils and it was fun to try and find what they needed. They also talked about their dreams and aspirations more in WW so each villager felt unique b/c they all had different dreams. In acnl we know some things about villager backstories when Blanca comes but that's the only time. I wish they'd bring this back (and make it better) and do traits like The Sims.... that would be fantastic.


----------



## Karlaa (Nov 11, 2018)

More personality on the animals just like mentioned and if they could interact with each other more, like in Wild World they would start talking and have fights etc. And it would be fun if they did more than just walking and occasionally fishing/shaking trees, not sure what though  Maybe some more mundane events and hobbies like what the first game had, football and morning aerobics.

And not that I want AC to be a farming game but being able to grow vegetables as well as fruits would be nice.


----------



## Snowesque (Nov 11, 2018)

*Karlaa*
The aerobics in the GC game was pretty neat, I'm suprised that hasn't made a return.


----------



## Warrior (Nov 11, 2018)

I'm sorry if i'm repeated ideas anyone had earlier in the thread... its a long thread now lol! 

I want the custom design system to receive a few changes. In existing clothing items there are parts of the clothing that are clearly meant to be skin coloured, yet they are not, and on characters with skin darker than the lightest shade they look weird. What nintendo needs to do is introduce 'transparent textures' meaning that they will show the characters skin tone. On the official clothing in the game from the start, this is a non issue, nintendo completely controls this and all of these can simply have the prior 'skin' tiles changed to these transparent ones. 

The issue comes into play with custom designs, but there is an easy solution. Create presets that the user can use where the transparent tiles are all already there. It would be like picking a long sleeved dress versus a long sleeved one in new leaf. 

So, lets imagine there is a preset called 'bikini' the bikini or swimsuit preset allows the user to create swimwear by having a normal low scallop area near the neck out of transparent tiles, and the stomach covered in transparent tiles. But what if you want the stomach covered? This is simple, just cover it up with non transparent tiles, as after all the only problem is if you place transparent tiles in inappropriate areas, not the other way around. The other presets for transparent tiles could be options like 'bardot top/dress', 'scallop neck top/dress' 'crop top' - and so on. To clarify, the user cannot place transparent tiles anywhere they do not currently exist on the presets. This will completely prevent people from being able to make inappropriate items. However, with these restrictions nintendo would have to offer a lot of presets, at least 20 if I'm being honest. 

The limits only need to apply to items the player WEARS ON THE BODY! With items like floor tiles, umbrellas and hats, there is no need for limits on transparent tiles. this opens up options to make unique shaped umbrellas like the leaf umbrellas, or hair accesory patterns. and most interesting and coveted of all... transparent path options! Imagine if you favourite flower doesn't exist in the game. with transparent tiles you can simply draw the flower, and place it on the ground like a tile. It would look like the clovers that are in the game already. 

I think nintendos current way of dealing with areas on clothing they want to be 'skin like' is very lazy. I think they need to fix it at the very least on official items.


----------



## Stalfos (Nov 11, 2018)

Make villagers more unique. There's just no point in experience a new villager since it's literally just the same as any other villager of that personality group but with a different skin.

I'd like to see every villager have a combination of two personalities - one primary and one secondary. Add another 2-4 personalities to the mix and I think we're good.


----------



## Blue Cup (Nov 11, 2018)

Personally, I would like to see the holidays that mimic real world ones have their dates moved to the day after the actual holiday, Halloween and New Years need not apply since the event lasts all night anyway.

My reasons for wanting this aren't religious or political, but just for the fact that those of us that have family events to attend or work retail and can't partake in the events the days of can have a chance to sit down and experiende the holiday in-game after the real world mayhem has calmed down some.

I am a top performing employee (unfortunately) at my place of work and thus get scheduled to manage things in the absence of office assistants and managers, thus I am always there, especially on and leading up to holidays. This would give people like me the opportunity to really put time into these events.


----------



## smonikkims (Nov 12, 2018)

^I think it would be nice to have those holidays take place over a few days or a week. That way even if you only have time to play for a few minutes each day you can fully take part in the festivals. And it'd be nice to be able to celebrate for longer anyway! This would be great for fishing tourneys and such too, maybe PC style.


----------



## ilpo (Nov 12, 2018)

These came to my mind!

- Toolkit that doesn't take any space from inventory.
- You could stack seashells just like fruits
- You could move camera angle freely (omg please!)
- More interactions with animals and more dialogue. maybe more option what my character can answer/say?
- You would be a normal villager, but you still could make a change. (like you did as a mayor, but I didn't like that I needed to be higher status compared to other villagers. It made our relationship inequality in my opinion) 
- Sometimes villagers could ask you to design their apartment like hhd, or just your opinion like "welcome, I'm wondering here I put this couch, could you help me with it?" it would be cute
- You could have front yard and you could place furniture there too
- Even some kind of artificial intelligence when villagers answer your letters. But yeah this would be hard to do and there is problems but still, it would be cool... But like, you have really bad day and you tell that in letter and villager cheer you up a little bit. Or you could put an emotion icon with letter and villager knows how you were feeling when writing the letter. I don't even know, just thinking.


----------



## Galaxxy (Nov 13, 2018)

It's not really a game idea, but more of a general switch idea that will certainly make the game easier to handle online, but I hope we will be able to connect a keyboard to the switch like how we did for ACCF. It'd make typing online easier, especially since its very tedious to type a whole sentence with the joystick. as far as i know, I don't think it's compatible with the switch as of right now(i may be wrong)


----------



## Blue Cup (Nov 13, 2018)

Galaxxy said:


> It's not really a game idea, but more of a general switch idea that will certainly make the game easier to handle online, but I hope we will be able to connect a keyboard to the switch like how we did for ACCF. It'd make typing online easier, especially since its very tedious to type a whole sentence with the joystick. as far as i know, I don't think it's compatible with the switch as of right now(i may be wrong)



You can already do that.


----------



## GoldenKaraSus (Nov 13, 2018)

I want to lead a conga line through the town!


----------



## stacyadams (Nov 15, 2018)

A lot of people in this thread have said what I want (some of which I stole ideas from bc I like the ideas), but I'll say what I want here anyway.

Customizable floor plan
Customizable town
- choose where animals live
- choose where the rocks/lakes/cliffs are
Airport
- type of travel we haven’t seen
- use TSA to see if visitors are stealing or bringing unwanted items in
- good role for Copper and Booker
Exterior house design
Ability to turn BGM off
More realistic looking graphics/more open world looking
Pok?mon/Nintendo Cameo Villagers
- Meowth
- King Dedede
- Squirtle
- Charmander
- Pikachu (unless he looks just like the mouse villager)
Choose skin color
Lawn and/or Backyard that you can decorate
More weather effects
- Thunderstorm
- Fog
- Heavy snow
Bigger town (goes with Open world)
Player created events
Wearing more than one accessory (i.e. sunglasses with mustache and clown nose)
Ice Skating (would require a pond big enough for it)
Restaurant (maybe a high end one)
Theme park/fair
Climbing/jumping
Toolbox
Debit Card
More opportunities for trolling (I'll still play the game without this, but I'd still want this)


----------



## Pun of Nentown (Nov 15, 2018)

I want to see more things we can interact with, things we'd actually end up using. In PC, we see villagers doing things with all kinds of furnitures and amenities, and here we are, only able to look at them and not touch them.


----------



## oath2order (Nov 17, 2018)

Alolan_Apples said:


> I already have a whole bunch of ideas, but the first step is to expand the wallet size to 999,999 Bells. 99,999 was good for the older games, but due to having to trade multiple amounts of Bells recently online, I suggest that it needs another digit.



At the very least, bring back the debit cards! Gracie Grace **** is ridiculously expensive.



Shutter said:


> Oh yeah, and a return of those villagers they used to have but don't anymore!  If Smash is going to be doing the whole "everyone's here" thing, Animal Crossing should follow suit.  It'd be nice to see those obscure villagers again.  Meow, Champagne, Megumi, Analogue, the whole lot.



Absolutely! I never understood why they removed old villagers.



EvilTheCat6600 said:


> I've said it before and I'm gonna keep saying it until they listen: No more grass deterioration.
> 
> In addition to that I'd like to see some Pocket Camp furniture sets.  Especially the gothic rose set updated to be a full neccessities of life series of furniture.  I'd make that the main furnishings of the main room of my house.
> 
> Also the ability for all flower types to be red, yellow, black, white, pink, purple, blue and orange.  And let's throw in green and aqua just to freshen things up.  Honestly, there's a LOT they could do with new features, changes to existing stuff or even porting older features not reused over.



Green flowers would be ugly and blend with the grass too much but aqua is legit.


----------



## lars708 (Nov 20, 2018)

I dunno the Welcome amiibo update added a lot of stuff I missed in New Leaf. I think the campsite area next to your town is neat along with the coupon feature. I love how they essentially added daily challenges to the game as a fun and easy way to earn rewards. It's just a nice extra something to do when you're done with the daily town chores.


----------



## Warrior (Nov 20, 2018)

ilpo said:


> These came to my mind!
> 
> - Toolkit that doesn't take any space from inventory.
> - You could stack seashells just like fruits
> ...



I like all these ideas and they all mesh very well with the feel of animal crossing! Implementing ai for the latters would be extremely difficult, but you idea of adding emoticons is great! It would be nice to stick emotion themed stickers to your letters to show the mood of the letter. Maybe you could collect these stickers randomly by sending letters, if a villager sends you a letter with a letter with a sticker, you can now use that in mail.

I also like the design apartment idea, I did this manually and... its very hard. you need to send the character the same furniture so many times for them to use it, and also put it in the right place. It would be good to get this request when you have very very high friendship with the villager.


----------



## oath2order (Nov 21, 2018)

lars708 said:


> I dunno the Welcome amiibo update added a lot of stuff I missed in New Leaf. I think the campsite area next to your town is neat along with the coupon feature. I love how they essentially added daily challenges to the game as a fun and easy way to earn rewards. It's just a nice extra something to do when you're done with the daily town chores.



The food items were pretty cool, NGL.


----------



## lars708 (Nov 21, 2018)

Oh one important improvement would definitely be to give everyone a bank account to which you can send money to easily. Because when you buy something from others and you agreed to pay like 10 million or more you'll be running around for a while until you're done with the payment. Also sending letters to friends without having to be in their town should be a feature.

I'm also hoping for the best friend chat to return because that was such a great feature in New Leaf. I'm super worried they're gonna abandon it with Nintendo being so protective when it comes to interaction as of late(Smash Bros no longer has custom taunt messages for example).


----------



## oath2order (Nov 21, 2018)

lars708 said:


> Oh one important improvement would definitely be to give everyone a bank account to which you can send money to easily. Because when you buy something from others and you agreed to pay like 10 million or more you'll be running around for a while until you're done with the payment. Also sending letters to friends without having to be in their town should be a feature.



AnimalPal, the new website for transferring money to and from friends!

I wouldn't be surprised if they had a new item, a tablet. Where you could do catalog orders on "NookBay", do banking transactions, and other things.


----------



## koopasta (Nov 26, 2018)

I want to see some new hairstyles and colors, tbh. I'd like a hairstyle for the girls that isn't super short and it always bugged me how there was no dark purple hair.


----------



## GoldenKaraSus (Nov 26, 2018)

I would like to be able to ride a skateboard/scooter/bike through town.. That would be different.


----------

